# ePhotozine review of EOS 90D



## Chaitanya (Oct 16, 2019)

Canon EOS 90D Review


Canon EOS 90D Review - We review the 32mp Canon EOS 90D, Canon's highest resolution APS-C DSLR, with full-width 4K video recording and high-speed shooting, find out how it performs. Could this be Canon's best APS-C DSLR?




www.ephotozine.com


----------



## AlanF (Oct 16, 2019)

It's one of many reviews that have appeared.Here are a few more from another post.
https://www.cameralabs.com/canon-eos-90d-review/
https://www.digitalcameraworld.com/reviews/canon-eos-90d-review#section-lab-tests
https://www.techradar.com/uk/reviews/canon-eos-90d
https://www.amateurphotographer.co.uk/reviews/compacts/canon-eos-90d-hands-on-first-look
https://www.pcmag.com/review/370416/canon-eos-90d
https://www.photographyblog.com/reviews/canon_eos_90d_review/news
There's pretty much a consensus that it's the best enthusiast APS-C ever, but the kit lens is now longer up to the job of getting the best out of the sensor. There is some disagreement about the AF through the viewfinder. Some like it whereas as one or two think it is not up to much and no better than that of the 80D. I don't know about that of the 80D but the AF of the 90D is excellent for birds if used with the minimal correct settings. For perched birds the centre point AF in the OVF is suberb - accurate (after AFMA) and precise. For birds in flight, the centre 9 points are excellent when you pan. They select the nearest object which is just what you want when they fly against a background. All agree the mirrorless AF is superb.
The cameralabs review puzzles me as it has the nonsense that the M6 II is better for bird photography. Firstly, the ergonomics are very uncomfortable for hand held telephotos and secondly it is more difficult to track with blackouts between shots. But, all of his birds shots are the easy ones of gulls hovering. I guess his view of using the OVF is to have all focal points active and allow them to track, and that is not nearly as good as using the centre 9 zone.


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 16, 2019)

AlanF said:


> It's one of many reviews that have appeared.Here are a few more from another post.
> https://www.cameralabs.com/canon-eos-90d-review/
> https://www.digitalcameraworld.com/reviews/canon-eos-90d-review#section-lab-tests
> https://www.techradar.com/uk/reviews/canon-eos-90d
> ...


I dont shoot birds so for me no idea of continuous AF performance , for my usage af with both 180mm and 100mm macros has been decent. Even dpreview did find AF to be a little lacklustre, in that sense ephotozine was much more concise in terms of mentioning cons about menu system.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 16, 2019)

AlanF said:


> ...
> There's pretty much a consensus that...


Thanks for this good summary.


----------

